
Salvador Dali's Script for the Marx Brothers - dang
http://dangerousminds.net/comments/when_dali_met_harpo_read_salvador_dalis_script_for_the_marx_brothers
======
dharmon
Little known fact (I think), Billy Wilder really wanted to write and direct a
Marx Bros movie. As a huge Billy Wilder and a huge Marx Bros fan, that
would've been fucking awesome, to say the least.

If you live in the bay area, the Stanford Theater (Uni ave in Palo Alto) does
a Marx Bros marathon every once in a while. A fantastic way to experience
their movies, IMO.

------
slowmovintarget
If you needed evidence that Dali was a genius, Groucho as Shiva is it.

~~~
HenryTheHorse
I am a die-hard Marx Bros. fan so I am biased obviously, but dammit Groucho
playing Shiva would have been _genius_. (Even though Shiva is the Destroyer
and it was Harpo not Groucho who destroyed things....but I nitpick.)

------
gcr
Is there any way to read this without the horizontal scrolling layout? The
page also breaks zooming so I can't see such small text.

